# First 55Gal Planted Tank by darkcrisis



## Homer_Simpson (May 10, 2007)

The key determining factor of what works best and how you can maximize the most from a planted tank setup really boils down to how much light you plan on shining on the tank. I am assuming you have chosen the low light route based on your post in the low tech area of the forum.



darkcrisis said:


> 1. Will Ecocomplete fluctuate my water parameters enough to disturb the fish or have an ill effect on the plants? The LFS won't get a shipment of Black Flourite for a few weeks, but have the EC in stock (I WANT IT NOW  )


Yes and no. Yes, if you get a bad bag and No, if you get the latest stock. There are some bad bags of Eco-Complete floating around. The substrate messes with water parameters so much that it is virtually unsuable.





darkcrisis said:


> 2. Is the bubble wall hurting anything? I like the look and water it circulates... Should I replace with a small HOB filter?


Some would say that a bubble wall would outgas what little c02 you may have in a low tech tank that the plants need. I am not sure if this is totally accurate. I say leave it and see what happens. You can also remove it for a few weeks and see if there is a change in plant growth. IME, HOB filters work great in my low tech tanks. However, some suggest canister filter like Eheim 2213. The logic here is that canister filter will better preserve and little c02 in the tank so plants will grow better. You can also dose Seachem Excel to provide your plants with valuable carbon.



darkcrisis said:


> 3. Start Fertilizing??? If so, how much, with what, and how often? The pygmy chain sword is starting to get a little yellow, but there is new growth in the tank (Especially the watersprite)


If it is a low tech tank, it is not as critical. I would dose macros and micros once a week. The yellowing of pygme chain sword could be due to a potassium deficiency so you may want to at least start dosing potassium weekly.


----------



## brion0 (Sep 28, 2008)

Your on the right track, keep it up, an welcome to TPT.


----------



## Trallen44 (Dec 10, 2008)

Are you planning on doing a low tech tank, or upgrading to high tech?


----------



## darkcrisis (Jan 21, 2009)

Homer_Simpson said:


> The key determining factor of what works best and how you can maximize the most from a planted tank setup really boils down to how much light you plan on shining on the tank. I am assuming you have chosen the low light route based on your post in the low tech area of the forum.
> 
> *I currently have a 58 Watt T5 fixture over my tank. I might consider adding a little more in the future, but not much.*
> 
> ...


*Should I just buy some of the powder and mix it myself, or buy the pricey watered down stuff from the LFS? If I go the brand name products route, should I dose the amounts based on the label?*

*Thanks for the reply. I have tried to do alot of research, but always go in circles with all the information out there. Its nice people take their time to reply to my personal concerns directly.*


----------



## darkcrisis (Jan 21, 2009)

*new moss, dying moneywort, and new pictures!*

The good news is I got a large clump of Taiwan moss from imeridian in the SnS(great looking, fast shipping.) I spread it out across the two pieces of driftwood and I like the look, but am a little unsure of the exact placement. I think I want to put more on the tall piece of driftwood, any suggestions?

can't get this picture to post rotated, sorry! 





























The moneywort I bought about a week ago continues to melt away and is grow a very transparent fuzz around it. I like the plant, but this one doesn't seem to like my take. I am sure I am doing something wrong, but just don't know what. I can't get a good enough picture of it to post.


The watersprite is growing something off the center of a few of it's leaves (maybe roots?) It also has transparent fine strings attached to it, but different from the melting moneywort.

Any idea what that is?











I ordered 2 bags of Fluorite Black from Big Al's and got it cheaper with the shipping costs than buying it at the LFS. Hopefully I will be able to add that this weekend. I am going to hand pick most the of the light colored gravel out by hand, because I already have 1 bag of Fluorite Black mixed in with it. The goal is all Fluorite Black, but slowly ($$$)


----------



## maniki (Feb 9, 2009)

the larger bits coming down from the leaf are roots - watersprite loves to produce little clones of itself, the new plant will drop off naturally once it is large enough.

I would say that the thin clear strings are thread algae, hard to tell from the photo.. a good hint for taking clear photos in your tank is to rest your camera on something and use the timer to take the photo

for the taiwan moss, I like tucking it under the wood or stone and letting it grow up around it, gives it a very natural look I think..

plants often take a few weeks to adjust to a new tank, i wouldn't worry about the moneywort just yet.


----------



## Hilde (May 19, 2008)

darkcrisis said:


> *Should I just buy some of the powder and mix it myself, or buy the pricey watered down stuff from the LFS? If I go the brand name products route, should I dose the amounts based on the label?*


I would buy some potassium sulfate and CSM+B from http://www.rexgrigg.com/. The difference in price between what is in the store and dry ferts on line is very big.


----------



## darkcrisis (Jan 21, 2009)

*pics with tripod*

These look a little better.


----------



## oldpunk78 (Nov 1, 2008)

dude... your drift wood rocks!


----------



## darkcrisis (Jan 21, 2009)

oldpunk78 said:


> dude... your drift wood rocks!


 
Thank you, oldpunk! I feel like the tank is starting to come together, even if there is a long way to go.

I should be getting the Fluorite Black and more plants on Monday. When I change out the gravel, I am going to pull out th moneywort :icon_cry: it melting and getting brown spots on it.

I ordered Plantex CSM+ KNO3,KH2PO4, and K2SO4 from Green Leaf Aquariums. I plan to start a dosing regimen but have a lot of research to do first.


----------



## darkcrisis (Jan 21, 2009)

*New substrate and plants!*

I took all the light colored gravel rocks out and replaced them with a 50/50 mix of Fluorite Black and Eco Complete. The water is still a little cloudy, but not too bad.

I also planted some new plants I received from the SnS.


----------



## starrystarstarr (Sep 6, 2006)

looking really nice


----------



## darkcrisis (Jan 21, 2009)

*Ferts*

I got the package from greenleafaquariums.com today!

(58Watt T5 Coralife, NO CO2)

I am thinking about this dosing schedule

+/- 1/4 tsp KN03 (Potassium Nitrate) 1x a week
+/- 1/16 tsp KH2P04 (monobasic potassium phosphate) 1x a week
+/- 1/16 (10ml) Trace Elements(micro, such as CSM+B) 1x a week
25% weekly water change

should I dose 1/16 tsp K2S04 (potassium sulfate) 1x a week, or is this not necessary?


What days should I dose what... am I even on the right track?

Thanks!


----------



## Hilde (May 19, 2008)

That is a great dosing schedule.

I hope you are diluting the 1/4 tsp of KN03. in 1 cup of water and then dosing 5ml. For it can kill you fish if the nitrates are raised up abruptly.


----------



## darkcrisis (Jan 21, 2009)

Hilde said:


> That is a great dosing schedule.
> 
> I hope you are diluting the 1/4 tsp of KN03. in 1 cup of water and then dosing 5ml. For it can kill you fish if the nitrates are raised up abruptly.


I actually dosed it dry last week... I will dilute it when I dose later today. Thanks, you might have saved a few fish :thumbsup:


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

Your tank is looking great!


----------



## darkcrisis (Jan 21, 2009)

Thanks for the compliments!

Not much has changed, but I thought I would post some updated pictures... After looking at the pictures, I realized how ugly the fake background is! I think I will go with a plain black background. Since there isn't much room behind the tank, I guess painting is not an option.

Can't remember the name of this plant, but it looks great.









E.tennelus showing lots of red (not sure why)









left side of tank









middle of tank









front shot


----------



## darkcrisis (Jan 21, 2009)

I went ahead and got a black background which I think looks a lot better. I also added a few plants. Not much different, but I like so see the progression. 

I wish I could take better pictures...






































I would really like to get rid of the HOB filter and get a canister. I am thinking about the XP3. That should give me enough water flow without an addition piece of equipment in the tank to circulate the water such as a power head, bubble wand, etc.


----------



## Hilde (May 19, 2008)

darkcrisis said:


> I actually dosed it dry last week... I will dilute it when I dose later today. Thanks, you might have saved a few fish :thumbsup:


First time I dosed it dry and a few fish died. I wasn't until I read Rex Griggs I found I had dosed it wrong. He has a lot of info on the nutrients.


----------



## ball3r (Mar 12, 2009)

are u using coralife t-5 2x 28 lighting? please let me know if u are because i am planning to puchase one  does this light make ur plants grow? Everybody is telling me i need 2wpg for my 60g, so let me know how good this light performs for u thanks!!


----------



## Cheesehead Cory (Mar 30, 2007)

The 2 WPG guideline is for normal output T12 lights which are much less efficient. If you went with 2 WPG of HO T5 lights you would almost certainly need to add CO2 or have a constant algae battle on your hands.

I have 1.66 WPG of AH supply compact flourescent light over my 33 gal. tank, due to the same advice you were given, and am having BBA issues in spite of adding excel. I'm about to pull the reflector out of it to drop the intensity some.


----------



## darkcrisis (Jan 21, 2009)

ball3r said:


> are u using coralife t-5 2x 28 lighting? please let me know if u are because i am planning to puchase one  does this light make ur plants grow? Everybody is telling me i need 2wpg for my 60g, so let me know how good this light performs for u thanks!!


Sorry for the late response... Those are the lights I have. The plants do grow pretty well with the addition of a few ferts and excel.


----------

